# Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser



## Denni_Lo (3. September 2012)

Moin,

wie sieht es aus bezüglich der rechtlichen Seite wenn ich ein Buschmesser mitnehme um mich zu einen Angelplatz durchschlagen zu können. 

Der Platz ist schon lange existent, nur aufgrund der faulen Stadtwerke ist mittlerweile kein Durchkommen möglich da alles mit diesem Riesenbärenklau zugewuchert ist. Die Stadt hat wohl den Kampf dagegen aufgegeben.

THX im voraus.


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Zur Sicherheit: Ich gebe dir hier keine rechtsverbindliche Auskunft, sondern teile dir nur meinen Wissensstand mit. 


Eine Machete ist von ihrer Zweckbestimmung her keine Hieb- und Stoßwaffe. Sie ist zu dem Zweck da, für den du sie verwenden willst, und darf zu dem Zweck auch verwendet werden. Beim Transport auf öffentlichen Straßen würde ich dir raten sie gut und für andere nicht sichtbar zu verpacken. Möglichst auch dort nicht führen, wo viele Menschen sind, und auf krumme Gedanken kommen könnten. 

http://www.messerforum.net/initiative/pages/rechtslage-waffengesetz-und-messer.php#s2

Lies dir die Seite mal durch.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wie sieht es aus bezüglich der rechtlichen Seite wenn ich ein Buschmesser mitnehme um mich zu einen Angelplatz durchschlagen zu können.
> 
> ...



Unabhängig von der Machete. Dass der Kontakt mit Riesenbärenklau sehr unangenehme Folgen haben kann, und wie man sich davor schützt, weißt Du ?


----------



## Nanninga (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Sehe ich genau so wie GeorgB, wenn Du das Messer bei Deiner Angeltätigkeit,bei Deiner Ausrüstung mit Dir trägst ist das kein Problem. Solltest Du zwischendurch zum Pommes holen gehen, dann muss das Messer zurückbleiben und nicht am Hosengurt mitgeführt werden!#d

Nanninga#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Unabhängig von der Machete. Dass der Kontakt mit Riesenbärenklau sehr unangenehme Folgen haben kann, und wie man sich davor schützt, weißt Du ?


Hi Ralle,

mir ist die Gefahr und der Umgang mit dem Dreckszeug sehr vertraut. Darum binn ich ja so sauer auf die Stadt, die zugewucherte Strecke ist ein beliebtes Wanderziel für Familien mit Kind und Kegel gewesen.


----------



## ulf (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Hallo

Da mußt Du dich auch speziell erkundigen, ob und wann die Stelle frei gemacht werden darf. Da gibt es machmal Vorschriften, daß Uferbewuchs zu speziellen Zeiten entfernt werden darf. z.B. ist es zu Brutzeiten von Vöglen oft nicht erlaubt.

Gruß Ulf


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Denni_Lo schrieb:


> Hi Ralle,
> 
> mir ist die Gefahr und der Umgang mit dem Dreckszeug sehr vertraut. Darum binn ich ja so sauer auf die Stadt, die zugewucherte Strecke ist ein beliebtes Wanderziel für Familien mit Kind und Kegel gewesen.



Alles klar, dann hau rein |supergri


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Hier geht es ja auschließlich um die waffenrechtliche Seite. Und da kann ein vernünftiger und einsichtiger(!) Mensch für sich eine Faustregel anwenden. 

Das Waffengesetz hat einen für jedermann nachvollziehbaren Zweck. Es soll uns davor schützen, dass jeder Honk in der Öffentlichkeit Messer mit sich führt, die er dann im Falle einer Auseinandersetzung u.U. als Waffe benutzt. Deshalb zur Sicherheit Finger weg und ab in den Müll mit allen Messern, die in die Kategorie Spring/Klapp/Butterflymesser passen, wenn einem die Ausnahmen nicht bekannt sind.

Da das Waffengesetz nicht 100%ig eindeutig ist/sein kann, und noch nicht jede Verwendungsmöglichkeit ausgeklagt ist: Dort wo jeder normale(!) Mensch Messer als Arbeitsgeräte benutzt, sind sie i.d.R. auch erlaubt. Beim Transport ins Revier oder zum Arbeitsplatz das Messer sicher und möglichst verschlossen verstauen, so dass man nicht  unmittelbaren Zugriff hat. 

Und überall dort, wo normale Menschen keine Messer benötigen, führt man sie auch nicht mit sich. Das gilt für Innenstädte oder Menschenansammlungen. Dort braucht man nur Messer, wenn man sie beruflich, z.B. für die Lebensmittelzubereitung, nutzen muss.


----------



## Parasol (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Hallo,
ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob eine Machete aus waffenrechlicher Sicht als Messer gilt. Deshalb würde ich auf ein Gartengerät zurückgreifen, auf eine Sichel. Die ist möglicherweise noch geeigneter für diesen Zweck, als eine Machete.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

wie waere es im Zweifel mit einer handlichen Sichel?


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Eine Machete gilt dort, wo man sie normalerweise(!) ihrem Verwendungszweck entsprechend als Arbeitsgerät einsetzt, auch als ein solches. Genau wie eine Sichel.

Fürs Oktoberfest oder den Kirchgang hingegen sind sie unüblich und unnötig, und deshalb führt man beide Dinge dort nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Da ich diesen Mistdinger selbst in unserem Naturschutzgebiet zu Leibe gerückt bin, weiß ich dass das geeignetste Werkzeug ein guter Spaten ist.
Die Pflanze damit umdrücken und knapp oberhalb des Bodens einfach abstechen. Der lange Stiel des Spatens verhindert ungewollten Kontakt mit dem Dreckszeug.
Idealerweise sollte man dann die Wurzel noch ausgraben, aber das wirst Du Dir vermutlich nicht aufbürden wollen.

Waffenrechtlich ist ein Spaten übrigens ok.|supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



> Hier geht es ja auschließlich um die waffenrechtliche Seite.


Naja, dumme Frage (weil ichs wirklich nicht weiß):
Einfach Ufer "angelfähig" mittels Pflanzenvernichtung machen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das für den einzelnen Angler erlaubt wäre..

Damit dürfte er dann auch keine Machete als "Werkzeug" mitführen, da er das ja nicht benutzen dürfte..

Oder gibts ne allgemeine Erlaubnis, dass jeder den Bärenklau vernichten darf??

Dann Flammenwerfer, gutes Rodungswerkzeug ;-)))))


Auch da wirds aber wahrscheinlich je nach Bundesland wieder zig unterschiedliche Regelungen geben,...


----------



## Knurrhahn (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, dumme Frage (weil ichs wirklich nicht weiß):
> Einfach Ufer "angelfähig" mittels Pflanzenvernichtung machen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das für den einzelnen Angler erlaubt wäre..
> 
> Damit dürfte er dann auch keine Machete als "Werkzeug" mitführen, da er das ja nicht benutzen dürfte..



das sind auch so meine Überlegungen bei dieser Diskussion!


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



> Da ich diesen Mistdinger selbst in unserem Naturschutzgebiet zu Leibe  gerückt bin, weiß ich dass das geeignetste Werkzeug ein guter Spaten  ist.



Sic!



> Waffenrechtlich ist ein Spaten übrigens ok.|supergri



Das sagst du so einfach, in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn. Versuche mal, einen Spaten mit ins Fußballstadion zu nehmen. 

Um das Waffengesetz muss man sich als Angler wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Verboten sind nur diese Spring/Klapp/Butterflyteile, die i.d.R von (Möchtegern)Gangstern gekauft werden, und solche "Messer", die als Kampf/Hieb/Stoßwaffen konzipiert wurden.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, dumme Frage (weil ichs wirklich nicht weiß):
> Einfach Ufer "angelfähig" mittels Pflanzenvernichtung machen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das für den einzelnen Angler erlaubt wäre..
> 
> Damit dürfte er dann auch keine Machete als "Werkzeug" mitführen, da er das ja nicht benutzen dürfte..
> ...



Wenn es ein Naturschutzgebiet ist, darf man das natürlich nicht. Da sollte man zuvor bei der zuständigen Landschaftsbehörde ein OK erfragen.

Ist es kein Naturschutzgebiet, muss man rein juristisch die Erlaubnis des Grundstücksbesitzers einholen.

Ich glaube zwar nicht, dass jemand was dagegen hat, aber man weiß ja nie.


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, dumme Frage (weil ichs wirklich nicht weiß):
> Einfach Ufer "angelfähig" mittels Pflanzenvernichtung machen, kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, dass das für den einzelnen Angler erlaubt wäre..
> 
> Damit dürfte er dann auch keine Machete als "Werkzeug" mitführen, da er das ja nicht benutzen dürfte..
> ...




Da gibt es ganz sicher unterschiedliche Regelungen, und deshalb sollte man nur "roden", wo man sicher sein kann, dass man es auch darf. Zu einer Waffe im Sinne des Gesetzes macht ein eventueller Verstoß gegen Naturschutzgesetze eine Machete trotzdem nicht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Das sagst du so einfach, in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn. Versuche mal, einen Spaten mit ins Fußballstadion zu nehmen.



Die Bestände von Riesenbärenklau in Fußballstadien, auf Jahrmärkten, in Kinos o.ä. sind überschaubar und müssen nicht bekämpft werden.|supergri


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Bring mich nicht auf dumme Gedanken. Wir Dortmunder könnten ja mal Gelsenkirchen etwas "aufforsten", und das Zeugs in der Schalkearena säen. |supergri


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Warum nicht einfach eine Sprühflasche mit RoundUp ?
Ist unauffälliger - bloss 2-3 Tage Geduld brauchst du, dann sollte das Kraut von alleine fallen.


----------



## fogman (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Man kann von Monsanto halten was man möchte, aber direkt am Gewässer mit Roundup rumzuwerkeln sollte man sich verkneifen:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Roundup#Roundup-Produkte_f.C3.BCr_Hobbyg.C3.A4rtner

Kann ja aber gut sein, daß Du es ironisch gemeint hast.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Wo bleibt Ulli 3D?
Hier kann man Paragraphen reiten und dazu geht es um das Waffenrecht!
Na wo isser?


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



> Zitat von *GeorgeB*
> 
> 
> _Das sagst du so einfach, in deinem jugendlichen Leichtsinn. Versuche mal, einen Spaten mit ins Fußballstadion zu nehmen. _
> Das hat mit dem Waffenrecht nichts zu tun. Das ist eine reine Frage des Hausrechts.


Ich dachte der Smilie hätte ausgereicht, um die Bemerkung als Scherz zu kennzeichnen.



> Zitat von *GeorgeB*
> 
> 
> _Um das Waffengesetz muss man sich als  Angler wirklich keine Sorgen machen. Verboten sind nur diese  Spring/Klapp/Butterflyteile, die i.d.R von (Möchtegern)Gangstern gekauft  werden, und solche "Messer", die als Kampf/Hieb/Stoßwaffen konzipiert  wurden._
> Das ist auch nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt ein Verbot feststehende  Messer mit einer Klingenlänge über 12cm und Klappmesser mit einhändig  feststellbarer Klinge zu führen. Wenn du Pech hast, musst du einem  Polizisten glaubhaft machen, dass du einen der Ausnahmetatbestände in  Anspruch nehmen kannst. Damit hat man aus einem Zustand der  Rechtssicherheit (man durfte sie führen) einen Zustand der  Rechtsunsicherheit (vielleicht bleibt man ungestraft, wenn man sie  führt) geschaffen. Die Machete ist aus waffenrechtlicher Sicht  bedenklich. Ich würde sie nur mitführen, wenn ich eine explizite  Erlaubnis für die Rodungsaktion hätte.



@ Rubberduck:Ich hatte in einem der vorherigen Postings bereits geschrieben, dass man einen vernünftigen Grund haben sollte, ein Messer bei sich zu führen. Wenn dieser Grund nachvollziehbar ist, wird man mit der Polizei keinen Ärger bekommen. Der Paragraph ist ganz bewusst so schwammig gestaltet. Ich finde das sehr vernünftig.

Und eine Machete ist wirklich unbedenklich, wenn wie oben beschrieben, ein vernünftiger und nachvollziehbarer Grund besteht sie mit zu führen. Ähnlich wie eine Axt oder ein Beil. Jeder Mensch, der einigermaßen geradeaus argumentiert weiß, was das für Gründe sind. Und genau so weiß er, wann es keinerlei Gründe gibt sie mit zu führen. 

Ich habe noch von keinem Polizisten gehört, der einem daraus einen Strick drehen will. Könnte er auch nur vorübergehend, bis zur Klärung. 

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall ok, wenn ich eine Machete mit ins Revier nehmen darf, aber nicht mit in die Kneipe.


----------



## Micha85 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Ich habe Mir auch kürzlich so ein Ding zugelegt und mich dementsprechend auch vorher schlau gelesen. Derweil ich die einzelnen Paragrafen und das Jura-kauderwelsch nichtmehr ganz auf Der Pfanne habe hier nur Der Schluss den ich da herausgelesen habe:

Machete + Angelzeug an entsprechender örtlichkeit (Wasser) = Sportgerät.
Wie schon mehrfach erwähnt sollte das Ding beim Transport ruhig doppelt und dreifach verpackt, ganz unten im Kofferraum liegen. Wenn die Förster sowas bei ner Verkehrskontrolle auf dem Beifahrersitz entdecken gibts garantiert Probleme.

Machete beim bummeln in Der Stadt = WAFFE! Hier droht ärger!

Nimm das Ding also nur mit wenn du gegenüber dritten begründen kannst warum du sie genau hier und jetzt als Werkzeug brauchst.


----------



## GeorgeB (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



> Nimm das Ding also nur mit wenn du gegenüber dritten begründen kannst warum du sie genau hier und jetzt als Werkzeug brauchst.



So isset. Und wenn du das einem Dritten nicht vermitteln kannst, besteht auch i.d.R. kein vernünftiger Grund sie dabei zu haben. 

Hast du sie zusammen mit anderen Gartengeräten dabei und willst augenscheinlich zu einem Arbeitseinsatz, macht dir kein Polizist der Erde Schwierigkeiten. Es muss nur plausibel sein.


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Sensitivfischer schrieb:


> Wo bleibt Ulli 3D?
> Hier kann man Paragraphen reiten und dazu geht es um das Waffenrecht!
> Na wo isser?



Du hast mich gerufen? Hier bin ich schon :m

Ist doch ganz einfach, Machete gilt als Messer, wegen der Größe eben als ein Messer, das unter § 42a, Abs. 3, des WaffG fällt. Somit darf man es nur führen, wenn ein vernünftiger Grund vorliegt. 

Da man grundsätzlich keine "Rodungsmaßnahmen" in der Natur ohne Genehmigung vornehmen darf, dürfte es der normale Angler schwer haben, seine mitgeführte Machete als "für das Hobby" erforderlich zu begründen. 

Wer sie trotzdem dabei haben will, ganz einfach, in einem verschlossenen Behälter, mit Schloss, nicht nur zugeklappt, ist sie nicht griffbereit und somit problemlos aber, wozu nehme ich sie dann überhaupt mit? ;+


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



> Da man grundsätzlich keine "Rodungsmaßnahmen" in der Natur ohne Genehmigung vornehmen darf, dürfte es der normale Angler schwer haben,* seine mitgeführte Machete als "für das Hobby" erforderlich zu begründen. *



Pffff - weil Du bloss Kleinfisch fängst - ich brauch für meine  mindestens so große Messer wie Macheten ..


----------



## Ossipeter (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Ich nehm zum "Roden" immer meine Stihl Motorsense. Die mit dem Dreifachstern, wegen der Weissdorn, Schlehen- und Sch...bestände.
Funzt einwandfrei. Im Rahmen des Sichelschlages. Naja die moderne Zeit.:m
So ne Dampflok ist heutzutage auch etwas langsamer wie eine Mondrakete. #h


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pffff - weil Du bloss Kleinfisch fängst - ich brauch für meine  mindestens so große Messer wie Macheten ..



OK, dann nimm doch gleich *diese*. :g


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa - mehr Power...

:g:g


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Ideal für Herzstich bei Kaulbarschen


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

grins - je größer desto besser - bin ja bekennender Macho...


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Wie immer im Leben: "Hast Du einen kleinen Pi..el brauchst Du einen Porschefimmel" |supergri


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

z.B,. ;-))


----------



## muddyliz (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Von einer Motorsense rate ich dir ab, wenn dir der Bärenklausaft überspritzt, dann siehst du hinterher aus wie ein Streuselkuchen.
Nimm ne normale Handsense und wechsle das Sensenblatt aus gegen ein Heideblatt. Das ist kürzer und stärker als ein normales Sensenblatt. Damit bekommst du den Bärenklau gefällt ohne Saftspritzer abzubekommen.


----------



## Ulli3D (3. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Wobei wir den Trööt wahrscheinlich durch OT, rumalbern, gekillt haben. OK, war ja schon alles geschrieben. 

Wer mal so interessehalber einen kleinen Einblick/Überblick in/über verbotene Gegenstände haben will, dem empfehle ich die Seiten des BKA, und hier z. B. dies hier.


----------



## GeorgeB (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Danke für den BKA Link. Habe die Gutachten mal gelesen.

Ich habe selten eine vernünftigere und logischere Gesetzesänderung gesehen, als die Messer-Regelung zum Waffengesetz. Und auch das BKA schätzt die verschiedenen Messertypen für jedermann nachvollziehbar ein. Messer der unterschiedlichsten Kategorien sind immer dann erlaubt, wenn ein vernünftiger Einsatz als Arbeitsgerät glaubhaft gemacht werden kann. Verboten sind nur die Dinger, die von vorne herein für die ganzen Irren produziert werden, die am Chuck-Norris-Syndrom leiden, und Messer als Penisverlängerung sehen.

Beim Transport von Messern zum Einsatzort muss man darauf achten, dass fest stehende Messer mit mehr als 12 cm Klingenlänge so verpackt werden, dass man nicht unmittelbaren Zugriff darauf hat. Hat den einfach Grund, dass man im Falle plötzlicher Streitigkeiten nicht in Versuchung kommt sie als Waffe ein zu setzen, und auch durch das Tragen eines Messers nicht aggressivere Zeitgenossen provoziert. Aber ein vernünftiger Mensch macht das auch ohne Gesetz.


----------



## Alex1860 (4. September 2012)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

kann mir vorstellen dass es so wie bei einer axt gehandhabt wird


----------



## S3pp3l (22. Dezember 2015)

*Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Guten Abend,
so ich rüste mich gerade für mein neues Hobby aus und kam nun bei den Messer Filetiermesser/Machete an.

Also Laut Fischerrei Lehre ist das Beiführen von Messer mit XX.cm. Legal.!!! Messer dürfen nur nicht einfach im Auto liegen oder offensichtlich bei sich getragen werden. SO habe ich es noch im Kopf.#q

Da ich nun an der Nidda Angele und weis das im Sommer die Büsche usw hochstehen darf ich mir nen bissl platz machen. Habe mit dem Gewässerwart gesprochen,weil es zu wenig Angelstellen gibt.

So nun wie mache ich dies..??!! also mit einer Machete, meine Frau ist da ganz und gar nicht der Meinung...(Laut meiner Frau gibt es auch zu wenig Schuhgeschäfte)..
Sie sagte das ist eine Waffe und des darf man nicht...
((ich habe darauf geantw.sie dürfte kein Führerschein haben))

naja nun bin ich Blöd im Kopf und frage euch, wie weit darf man denn nun?
- Darf ich nun ein Filetiermesser ans Wasser nehmen?
- Darf ich nun ein Machete ans Wasser nehmen?
wenn ja wie....

Sry habe auch bereits gegoogelt aber die Meinungen waren von 2000 und 2008...heute ist noch 2015.
Ich würde auch bei der Polizei oder Amt anrufen, aber bevor ich dann Hausbesuch bekomme versuche ich es erst hier. :vik:


----------



## Duke1980 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Hi S3pp3l #h

Hier hast du es genau erklärt was und was nicht unter verbotene Waffen im WaG fällt  

LG

http://www.ferner-alsdorf.de/rechts...sanwalt-butterfly-faustmesser-wurfstern/8494/


----------



## S3pp3l (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Hallo Duke1980
danke für den Link, ich habe es versucht zu verstehen.|kopfkrat|uhoh:

Ich hoffe ich habe es Richtig gelesen und Verstanden...
also Laut §42a II WaffG (8/2012) ist es nun erlaubt da wir Jäger sind.!!#6und wenn es in einem geschlossenen Behältnis transportiert wir.

habe da auch noch was gefunden, denke das es ggf auch noch zutrifft. § 42 a Absatz 2 nr.3
http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/waffg_2002/__42a.html

puhh dann kann ich erst einmal in ruhe schlafen gehen, habe durch die ganzen § und gegoogle Kopfschmerzen bekommen.

aber vielen dank für den Link und schönen Abend/Nacht noch.


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Eine Machete erfüllt nicht die Beschreibung einer Waffe. Die ist ein Arbeitsgerät, genauso wie eine Axt oder Beil. 
Ich habe fast immer beim Ansitz vom Ufer aus eine Machete oder ein kleines Beil dabei und noch nie Probleme mit der Bullizei gehabt.  Allerdings solltest du das Schwingen und vorzeigen des Gerätes nur auf das notwendige Maß beschränken und niemals damit drohen oder angeben.  Das wird häufig als Angriff oder zumindest als Nötigung ausgelegt und dann geht es eh vor Gericht. 
Überhaupt ist das ganze Thema ein recht leidiges. Weil das Waffenrecht in seiner Formulierung ausgerechnet in diesem Teil sehr schwammig ist. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt, muss der Richter entscheiden.


----------



## sunrise137 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Statt der Machete würde ich eine kleine Astschere empfehlen, die erfüllt auch ihren Zweck.

Gruss
Rainer


----------



## mmaier1 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

..... und ne Klappsäge, erfüllt auch die Funktion einer Machete bei Gras und Gestrüpp


----------



## S3pp3l (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Gumo. 
Danke für eure antworten.
Ich denke auch das eine Machete ein Werkzeug ist, aber alleine der Filme Machete machte dies ein bissl schlimmer.
PS: bei mir wird es eine Machete mit Zägefunktion

Ich komm mal ein bisschen vom Thema ab, aber alleine das Messer zum Töten das ich 2x dabei habe (1x im Angelkoffer/1xin der Rutentasche, Grund:eins von beiden ist immer bei mir, da ich auch an stellen stehe wo beides nicht passt wird das andere im Auto gelagert) kann ja auch zum Negativen Handeln gesehen werden. 

ich habe Heute nach nach dem eröffnen sowie nach dem Antw. weiter gegoogelt. Es ist eigentlich ein Erledigtes Thema da wir Angler sind aber ein schweres Thema wenn es um mehr als nur das Messer zum waidgerechten  Töten ist.
Das Gesetz hat man auf seiner Seite, aber wenn es hart auf hart kommt kann dies nach hinten los gehen. 
Im Auto einfach so gebunkert wird es ja nicht.
z.b. http://www.lfv-westfalen.de/images/jugend/1.05_messerkunde.pdf
Ich meine bevor ich was tu erkundige ich mich um eine OWK zu vermeiden.

Ich danke euch allen für eure Antworten und wünsche euch ein Petri Heil, Frohes fest und ein Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.

S3pp3l


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Schau mal. Ich habe ein Messer zum waidgerechten töten den Fisches bei mir. Alles andere wäre ja nur eine Schwanzverlängerung.


----------



## relgna01 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*



Riesenangler schrieb:


> ..
> 
> . dabei und noch nie Probleme mit der Bullizei gehabt.




Ev. sollte man der Polizei mit mehr Respekt kommen ......der Ausdruck " Bullizei" spiegelt schon ein wenig den Karakter des Schreibers auf.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*



> Da ich nun an der Nidda Angele und weis das im Sommer die Büsche usw hochstehen *darf ich mir nen bissl platz machen*. Habe mit dem Gewässerwart gesprochen,weil es zu wenig Angelstellen gibt.


Das würd ich einfach mal grundsätzlich bezweifeln, dass Angler sich mittels Machete, Säge, Schaufel, Spaten, Sprengstoff oder sonstwas "ihren" Angelplatz "bequem" machen dürfen.

Im übernaturgeschützten Bürokrateutonien würde mich das wirklich wundern (und da ist keine Gewässerwartaussage Maßgabe, sondern Gesetze und Verordnungen)...

Zum führen der Machete selber siehe Juraforum:
http://www.juraforum.de/forum/t/strafmass-bei-fuehren-einer-machete.340835/


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Bei uns absolut verboten, sich am Schilf oder der Uferbepflanzung zu vergehen und wärend der Vogelbrutzeit schon gar nicht.
Da hat es schon Anzeigen gegeben!
Wenn Angelplätze freigeschnitten werden, dann macht dies der Verein bei Arbeitseinsätzen(im Winter), in Absprache mit der Gemeinde.
Ein Filetiermesser gehört in die Küche, wenn man mit sowas jemanden am Wasser sieht, ist es meistens jemand der dies gerne zeigt, oder/und eben keine Ahnung hat mit dem Werkzeug Messer umzugehen!
Ausnahme eventuell aufm Boot, wo auch gleich filetiert wird.
Ein Filetiermesser taugt nicht mal zum Abstechen oder Kehlen von Fischen!
Ein gutes Arbeitsmesser macht da deutlich mehr Sinn, dieses darf dann auch ruhig feststehend sein, wobei 10cm Klingenlänge vollkommen ausreichen.

Jürgen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> Bei uns absolut verboten, sich am Schilf oder der Uferbepflanzung zu vergehen und wärend der Vogelbrutzeit schon gar nicht.
> Da hat es schon Anzeigen gegeben!
> Wenn Angelplätze freigeschnitten werden, dann macht dies der Verein bei Arbeitseinsätzen(im Winter), in Absprache mit der Gemeinde.


So kenn ich das eben auch, wie geschrieben..

Aber alles wissen kann ich auch nicht - vielleicht ists da vor Ort ja anders?
Föderalismus, 16 verschiedene Landesgesetze und Verordnungen etc....


----------



## Taxidermist (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*



> Aber alles wissen kann ich auch nicht - vielleicht ists da vor Ort ja anders?
> Föderalismus, 16 verschiedene Landesgesetze und Verordnungen etc....



Ich habe hier schon gestaunt, als in einem Thread Leute Bilder gepostet haben, wo sie mit der Motorsense angerückt sind und Platz gemacht haben (Trollwut/Bayern). 
Oder in Nord/Ostdeutschland sogar ganze Bäume umgelegt haben!
Bei uns steht das Verbot sogar in den Gastkarten.
Beim Bundesland Hessen gehe ich aber davon aus, wird es auch verboten sein.
Daher würde ich mich da genauestens vorher erkundigen, ansonsten gibt es nur einmal einen Angelschein für das Gewässer!

Jürgen


----------



## phirania (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Heikles Thema.
Je tiefer man Wühlt,je Unsicherer man wird.
Je lauter man schreit,je höher die Strafe ausfällt.
Wenn man in der Öffendlichkeit mit einer Machete hantiert und evtl.sich Leute davon bedroht fühlen.
Ist Ärger vorprogramiert.
Wird die Machete eingesetzt im Schutz der Natur,nur zu dem Zweck sich seinen Angelplatz frei zumachen ( sofern erlaubt ) dürfte es eigendlich keine Probleme geben.
Ich führe so ein Teil schon seit über 40 Jahren in meiner Rutentasche mit mir und es gab bisher niemals Ärger. 
Zum Messer muß ich sagen so manche übertreiben da ein wenig,zum Waidgerechten Töten eines Fisches braucht man nicht unbedingt gleich ein Rambomesser.
Da reicht schon ein kleines Filetiermesser mit 10/12 cm Klinge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*



> Beim Bundesland Hessen gehe ich aber davon aus, wird es auch verboten sein.
> Daher würde ich mich da genauestens vorher erkundigen, ansonsten gibt es nur einmal einen Angelschein für das Gewässer!


Als Angler stehste heutzutage eh immer mit einem Bein im Knast ;-)))


----------



## Dorschbremse (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Als Angler stehste heutzutage eh immer mit einem Bein im Knast ;-)))



Die Baumschmuser sind halt überall - und sind grundsätzlich bereit,  ne halbe Stunde ihrer Zeit für die aufgabe einer Anzeige bei der Polizei aufzuwenden. 
Dank des Strafverfolgungszwanges dürfen die Beamten noch nicht einmal bei geringfügigen Sachen abwinken und müssen den den Verwaltungsapparat in Gang setzen. |uhoh:


----------



## Franky (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Ich wäre mit dem eigenmächtigen Entfernen von jeglichem Uferbewuchs sehr vorsichtig! Fällt auch hier in Hessen dank Bundesnaturschutzgesetz (also auch in den 15 anderen Ländern ) im Zweifel unter Frevel und wird bei Anzeige entsprechend geahndet.
Ausnahme: Pflegemaßnahmen im Rahmen eines Arbeitsdienstes vom Verein aus - aber nur zwischen 1.10. und 28.2.


----------



## Naturliebhaber (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Das Abschneiden eines einziges Ästchens (keinen Zentimeter stark) am Ufer der Altmühl hat ein Vereinsmitglied voriges Jahr 500 € gekostet.

 Hohes Gras entfernen wird in der Regel toleriert, aber in eigenem Interesse die Finger bitte tunlichst von Gehölz und Schilf weglassen. Das wird schnell teuer.

 Kleine Anekdote: Ein Kollege (gebürtiger Tunesier) hatte vor einiger Zeit im Herbst einen kleinen Unfall. Er ist im Herbst mit dem Auto in den Straßengraben gerutscht und hat eine ausgewachsene Kiefer tuschiert. Kein Personenschaden, also Abschleppdienst gerufen und Auto in die Werkstatt gebracht. 3 Tage später steht die Polizei vor der Tür. Anzeige wegen Fahrerflucht, da er die Verletzung des Baumes nicht gemeldet hat. Der Baum (stinknormale Kiefer!!) wurde nicht etwa gefällt, sondern die "Wunde" fachgerecht behandelt. Kosten: mehr als 1000 € |kopfkrat 

 Der arme Kerl hat jedenfalls den Glauben an den hellen Verstand der Deutschen verloren (obwohl das Verfahren wegen Fahrerflucht aus Verständnis für die Umstände eingestellt wurde).


----------



## hirschkaefer (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Von den ganzen Ästen und Büschen mal abgesehn....Mir persönlich wäre echt unwohl, wenn irgend ein Typ in der Öffentlichkeit mit ner Machete rumfummelt. Für mich ist das eine Waffe.

Da gab´s schon mal nen Thread....

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=248631


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Machete/Filetiermesser mitführen? Erlaubt?!*

Danke - da  werd ich die Threads zusammen führen..


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Hallo,

das Waffengesetz ist mittlerweile schon so überzogen, daß eine Hausfrau, die sich ein Küchenmesser mit mehr als 12 Zentimeter Klingenlänge kauft beim "Transport" nach Hause schon gegen das Gesetz verstoßen kann.

Gruß

Ludwig

PS. in meiner Kindheit und Jugend gaben wir mit dem KK rumgeballert und keine alte Sau hat sich dafür interessiert.


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

750€ warn es glaubig... für einen Weidenast in fingerstärke hat hier jemand gelöhnt.

Auslöser: Anzeige von son nen Vogelinars...gucker der am anderen Ufer stand.

|wavey:


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Gruß
> 
> Ludwig
> 
> PS. in meiner Kindheit und Jugend gaben wir mit dem KK rumgeballert und keine alte Sau hat sich dafür interessiert.


 
50 Spatzen am tag warn nix ^^  Ja ja die gute alte Zeit.......

|wavey:


----------



## ronram (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> das Waffengesetz ist mittlerweile schon so überzogen, daß eine Hausfrau, die sich ein Küchenmesser mit mehr als 12 Zentimeter Klingenlänge kauft beim "Transport" nach Hause schon gegen das Gesetz verstoßen kann.
> 
> ...




Ja, da würde ich dir zustimmen. 
Gerade als Angler ist es nicht unklug sich ein wenig mit dem Waffenrecht zu befassen.

Nur einmal angenommen, dass ein Angler ein Messer mit sich führt, welches unter den §42a fällt UND er kein berechtigtes Interesse zum Mitführen vorweisen kann, weil er z.B. mit der Machete kein Grünzeug entfernen darf, wäre es clever die Machete in der (legal: verschlossenen) Tasche zu lassen. Weniger legal in der nicht verschlossenen Tasche...aber wer durchsucht auch schon die Tasche#t, also verdachtsunabhängig|wavey:.

Interessant wäre es nur einmal zu erfahren, wo denn das berechtigte Interesse zum führen einer Waffe (Messer) oder eines Messers (keine Waffe) mit einer Klinge >12cm oder eines Einhandmessers  beginnt.
Erst am Wasser oder schon auf dem Weg dahin?
Das WaffG schweigt ja darüber und auch findet sich nichts in der entsprechenden Verwaltungsvorschrift http://www.dsb.de/media/PDF/Recht/Waffenrecht/Aktuelles/1_Waffenverwaltungsvorschrift_22_03_2012.pdf (Seite 46).

Ich persönlich trage beim Angeln (bzw. oft auch auf dem Weg zum Angeln) meistens ein Messer bei mir, das vom WaffG gar nicht erfasst wird. 11,5cm feststehende (einseitig geschliffene) Klinge...Reicht für fast alles.
Zum Mitführen eines Einhandmessers hin zum Angeln wurde mir einmal geraten das Messer einfach in die Tasche zu stecken. Es sei zwar anzuzweifeln ob erlaubt (jedenfalls bis zum Beginn des Angelns), aber wieso sollte mich jemand (ein Polizist) auf dem Weg zum Angeln durchsuchen. Und vor allem wäre das verhältnismäßig? |wavey: (Nein eher nicht.)

Also...@Lajos1, alles halb so wild. Nur weil man gegen das Gesetz verstößt heißt das ja noch nicht, dass man dafür auch belangt wird.
Und gerade das Mitführen zu übeprüfen ist ja nicht unbedingt einfach, es sei denn du spielst mit dem Messer munter herum. *klickklack* #6


----------



## Lajos1 (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Hallo,

daß kein Mißverständnis entsteht; die Ballerei in meinen jungen Jahren war natürlich nicht ungefährlich, vielleicht hatten wir auch Glück, daß nie etwas Ernsthaftes passiert ist. Aber was damals zu lax gehandhabt wurde geht heute ins andere Extrem. Wir Deutsche kennen offensichtlich keinen Mittelweg bzw. tun sich schwer damit.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Nochmals zur Ermahnung. Wer meint ein Messer oder ähnliches zur Selbstverteidigung mitführen zu müssen, der sollte diesen Gedanken ganz schnell aus seinem Kopf verbannen. Ein Messereinsatz wird in 95% aller Fälle von der Polizei und der Staatsanwaltschaft als Angriff gewertet. Ob aus Gründen der Verteidigung oder Nothilfe, spielt für die ermittelde Behörde keine Rolle. 
Traurig aber wahr.


----------



## feederbrassen (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Jo,lässt dir lieber eins überziehen :q


----------



## Riesenangler (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Damit habe ich am wenigsten Probleme. Bei meinem Anblick, kapitulieren eh die meisten. Zwei Meter groß, 150 Kilo schwer und von daher zu Dick zum wegrennen. Ich muss Kämpfen. Ne im Ernst. Es gibt weniger anrüchige Mittel. Pefferspray hat sich sehr bewährt und ist absolut defensiv. Auch ein einfacher Gummiknüppel( wenn es denn unbedingt was zu Hauen sein muss) ist recht unverfänglich. Aber Messer, Axt und Co sollten eben da bleiben und nur zu dem Genommen werden für das sie gedacht sind. Zum Arbeiten und gegebenenfalls um einen Fisch ins Jenseits zu befördern.
Peffersprays gibt es auch in Feuerlöscherformat, wo die Dinger dann auch eine gewisse Drohwirkung haben. Und wer des dann immer noch wissen will, der ist selber schuld wenn er die gigantische Wolke aushalten muss.#h


----------



## gründler (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

http://www.pfefferspray-kaufen.net/ist-pfefferspray-legal/

#h


----------



## zokker (22. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*



ronram schrieb:


> Gerade als Angler ist es nicht unklug sich ein wenig mit dem Waffenrecht zu befassen.



Was für ein Quatsch. 

... sich ein wenig mit dem Angeln zu befassen. So wär es richtiger.

Gehen hier einige noch zum Angeln, oder ziehen sie schon in den Krieg.

Hört sich ja hier schon wie Mobilmachung an.


----------



## fordfan1 (25. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Rechtliche Frage - Machete/Buschmesser*

Mal ein kurzer Einwurf meinerseits:

Ich wurde vor knapp zwei Wochen zu einer Standartkontrolle wegen Licht etc. rausgewunken und hatte meine Heppe mit knapp 65cm Klingenlänge im Beifahrerfußraum liegen...

(Kurz dazu,ich bin zu faul,alles was ich demnächst wieder benötige wegzuräumen oder so zu verstauen,daß ich erst durch Arbeit wieder drankomme.)

Der nette Herr in Blau guckte erstmal etwas misstrauschisch,als ich allerdings die Gelegenheit bekam zu begründen warum und weshalb ich diese Gerätschaft mit mir führe wurde ich mit einem netten Petri Heil entlassen 

Also kurz und knapp,wenn man etwas sachlich und durch sicheres Auftreten erklären kann,sehe ich da keinerlei Probleme.
Spreche aber hier nur aus eigener Erfahrung,das soll kein Freifahrtsschein für Freizeitrambos sein,und es kommt denke ich mal auch auf den Beamten an,auf den man trifft.


----------

